# Recipe for puppy mash



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm puppy sitting the mama and her 3 week old litter this week until the regular foster mom gets back in town. Sadie doesn't want to be in the with the puppies, I have to bring her into the pool and get her to lay down. The puppies will nurse for a 3-4 minutes then they all start rooting around for another nipple. Sadie will only stay about 10 minutes and then she gets up and leaves.

To me it looks like they aren't getting enough, I think it's time to supplement with puppy mash. How do I make it, how much and how often should they eat it?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

bump, any breeders online?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

How much is mom eating ? drinking? how often in with the babies? 3 weeks is kinda young but not unheard of.

what I do to start out our babies is;

take kibble soak to just cover with hot water, cover bowl with a plate for 20 mins --then I mash it with my potatoe masher.

add in warmed formula, enough to make it soupy, I sprinkle some baby rice cereal, on top, mix in, Baby food Chicken & broth can be added as well. I dont add alot of extras right off in case they have an issue with 1st solids. As pups get older I start to make it more formed and decrease formula,(no mashing after about the 5 wk mark)

by 7 wks they are eating straight soaked kibble 

good luck


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry about 1c x 1x per day for a couple days, then I add another feeding in the pm, then add a lunch meal...I let mom clean up the leftovers and puppies have a drink off mom as well ...by 5-6 wks my pups are generally totally weaned. 

How many pups are you feeding?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are 6 puppies. Mom is getting 8 cups of puppy food, plus 1 can (1/4 can each meal) in four meals a day. She is drinking plenty of water.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> sorry about 1c x 1x per day for a couple days, then I add another feeding in the pm, then add a lunch meal...I let mom clean up the leftovers and puppies have a drink off mom as well ...by 5-6 wks my pups are generally totally weaned.
> 
> How many pups are you feeding?


Is that one cup per puppy per feeding? I think these babie will be weaned by 4 weeks, mom's not feeding them much at all.


----------

